# Klein..slicks...tri-color paint...Potts? weird parts group



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

And thats exactly why I bought it :thumbsup: . The weirdest parts mix I've ever encountered just got to me, it obviously needed a home. Sram X0's, XT v-brakes, Mafac cantis, Cook Brothers cranks, etc..etc. The stem was custom made by Dave Wilson (checking on name, not sure if thats right  )

I actually traded my Alan frame that was too big for me and some other road parts, both parties were happy campers. Better pics coming after it gets a bath, hopefully tomorrow  . The frame and paint are in pretty good shape, not great but should look OK.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> And thats exactly why I bought it :thumbsup: . The weirdest parts mix I've ever encountered just got to me, it obviously needed a home. Sram X0's, XT v-brakes, Mafac cantis, Cook Brothers cranks, etc..etc. The stem was custom made by Dave Wilson (checking on name, not sure if thats right  )
> 
> I actually traded my Alan frame that was too big for me and some other road parts, both parties were happy campers. Better pics coming after it gets a bath, hopefully tomorrow  . The frame and paint are in pretty good shape, not great but should look OK.


That stem and cable hanger are interesting, Do you have a front view? I would imagine you should start seeing some PM's any minute


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Mafac canti's












stan does front brakes are MRP "Grumpy's" really popular brakes for cyclocross bikes


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes, a very interesting stem.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

patineto said:


> stan those front brakes are MRP "Grumpy's" really popular brakes for cyclocross bikes


I wasn't sure about those, thanx



crconsulting said:


> I would imagine you should start seeing some PM's any minute


  :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

We'll soon see how many Potts fans turn into Klein fans.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

It's a Pinnacle Elite that you have there. I have one myself. Basically it's a Pinnacle with the three color paint. The paint job is what gives it the "elite" part. The paint scheme is called backfire. I had a 1991 Attitude with that paint. I currently have a 1990 Pinnacle Elite, by definition in backfire, and a 1992 Attitude in backfire also.

mtb-kataloge has the two versions of the pinnacle in the 1990 Klein catalog.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*by request*

someone  requested another "stem" view....gee, I wonder if it's popular or something


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> someone  requested another "stem" view....gee, I wonder if it's popular or something


so did Dave Wilson make the stem? He is from Seattle...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so did Dave Wilson make the stem? He is from Seattle...


That's what the seller told me, you've heard of him? Fill me in please...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so did Dave Wilson make the stem? He is from Seattle...


I think so.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so did Dave Wilson make the stem? He is from Seattle...


hard to tell with that dammed cable blocking the fork clamp area 

front view not 3/4........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice pick up Stan, glad to see you landed that one.


Put some knobby tires and drop bars on it and give it a go in the dirt.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*another angle request..*

glad to...and thax for your help


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Put some knobby tires on it


I believe that may ruin its resale value


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cool find! That is indeed a weird mix of parts. The brake levers really make it, though...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I would like that stem and cable hanger please.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I would like that stem and cable hanger please.


I'll paper-scissors-rocks you for it. Best of 3


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

very nice scope. I too need that stem. What is the clamp I.D. or stem post O.D.?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> very nice scope. I too need that stem. What is the clamp I.D. or stem post O.D.?


you can find half a dozen on caltrains


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> It's a Pinnacle Elite that you have there. I have one myself. Basically it's a Pinnacle with the three color paint. The paint job is what gives it the "elite" part.


Partly. The main aspect of the Elite part is that there was more finishing work done to the frame prior to painting. The welds around the dropouts were smoothed out for one.

(flash photography at night to highlight parts = bad)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> I would like that stem and cable hanger please.


Good luck with that.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Good luck with that.


doode, its for sale

why do you think he posted it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> doode, its for sale
> 
> why do you think he posted it


No doubt its for sale. I'm just saying Stu....ain't the early bird.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> you can find half a dozen on caltrains


Kleins or stems on bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Kleins or stems on bike? :thumbsup:


stems


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> stems


Vintage 1" threadless LD stems are getting harder to find, NO?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> stems


Separate subject since I have your attention. Do you guys have any DA 9sp. chains in house? What's the going price if so?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Vintage 1" threadless LD stems are getting harder to find, NO?


no such thing as a vintage threadless LD stem. They were all used with threaded systems. I think Rody makes a similar (replica) stem now however. Or maybe you are looking for the type to be used with threaded....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Separate subject since I have your attention. Do you guys have any DA 9sp. chains in house? What's the going price if so?


yes

40

no joke, ride the train


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> yes
> 
> 40
> 
> no joke, ride the train


See you in 25 minutes...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> yes
> 
> 40
> 
> no joke, ride the train


LOL
He's not kidding
I found mine on the train


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We're probably looking at a Bike Friday stem and generic hanger then.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We're probably looking at a Bike Friday stem and generic hanger then.


probably so, but with Stan's vast integrity I do hope he honors the aforementioned early bird cause I might have a spot for that.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> probably so, but with Stan's vast integrity I do hope he honors the aforementioned early bird cause I might have a spot for that.


how do you know your the early bird?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

In any case, if this were a "For Sale" post it would have had "Spam" in the title and Stan would have paid $2. My guess is that there isn't a sale of anything going on.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> how do you know your the early bird?


good point. It was either me or you. :thumbsup:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We're probably looking at a Bike Friday stem and generic hanger then.


Interesting thought. Wouldn't the stem riser section be a lot taller?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> good point. It was either me or you. :thumbsup:


LOL!

Don't sweat it I hate drop bars.....

flat bars till the day I die


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> In any case, if this were a "For Sale" post it would have had "Spam" in the title and Stan would have paid $2. My guess is that there isn't a sale of anything going on.


So what you're saying is...that any posts where something gets sold through behind the scene offers, might be considered 'fishing' by the original poster (as we've seen people do all too often here) and therefore should be considered spam and removed?

I doubt any VRC forum regular would take advantage of the collective knowledge of his VRC collogues, duck the $2 classifieds fees, feign ignorance in whats being posted, then profit by selling items behind the scenes. Thats crazy talk.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> So what you're saying is...that any posts where something gets sold through behind the scene offers, might be considered 'fishing' by the original poster (as we've seen people do all too often here) and therefore should be considered spam and removed?


I wouldn't go that far. I don't think that all posts which lead to something being sold is fishing, but the concern is clearly fishing. :nono:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Interesting thought. Wouldn't the stem riser section be a lot taller?


Here's some discussion on the subject

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=220735


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> So what you're saying is...that any posts where something gets sold through behind the scene offers, might be considered 'fishing' by the original poster (as we've seen people do all too often here) and therefore should be considered spam and removed?
> 
> I doubt any VRC forum regular would take advantage of the collective knowledge of his VRC collogues, duck the $2 classifieds fees, feign ignorance in whats being posted, then profit by selling items behind the scenes. Thats crazy talk.


insert monty python sketch here?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no such thing as a vintage threadless LD stem. They were all used with threaded systems. I think Rody makes a similar (replica) stem now however. Or maybe you are looking for the type to be used with threaded....


Good point, threadless isn't correct terminology. I would like to find a Ibis LD, the type that works with a Nitto 22.2 mm quill to .83 stub. or a brazed fork steerer stub.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> LOL
> He's not kidding
> I found mine on the train


Sorry to say the only time I spend around any train is in Europe. Driving is preferred this side of the pond...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Driving is preferred this side of the pond...


you're dead to me


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> you're dead to me


 I knew that would start something...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Sorry to say the only time I spend around any train is in Europe. Driving is preferred this side of the pond...


It's my form of "Carbon Credits" for the V-12's I drive


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> It's my form of "Carbon Credits" for the V-12's I drive


V12's I'm jealous! I assumed your avatar was just some found on the net... Every little bit counts. I sold my last V8 (Ford Expedition) two weeks ago. Used to drive a 540 Sport as well. Loved the cars and would actually still be driving them if they hadn't broke down... Yeah, I'm tough on cars or just have bad luck!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Loved the cars and would actually still be driving them if they hadn't broke down...


All cars break down


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> you're dead to me


Sometimes I drive around for no reason at all...if only to let my smogless-Bronco belch up the air.

Can't beat the sound of a small block 8.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Sometimes I drive around for no reason at all...if only to let my smogless-Bronco belch up the air.
> 
> Can't beat the sound of a small block 8.


I ride the P-21 to 7-11

just leave it out front...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I ride the P-21 to 7-11
> 
> just leave it out front...


Just let me know when you do that....you'll see a flash of orange white and blue with a Ritchey hanging out the back in no time.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Just let me know when you do that....you'll see a flash of orange white and blue with a Ritchey hanging out the back in no time.


I'll back you up by holding him back during the swipe. I hear Hollister is a tough guy!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Stem for sale?*

Just to clear the air and my name, the stem and hanger are not YET for sale. I wanted to share and yes, glean some valuable info from your collective minds. And I thank you all for the DELUGE of PM's regarding my latest find. When and if  I decide to sell, you all will be the first's to know and my $2.00 fee will gladly be paid.

At least now I know what kind of stem it is...a very POPULAR one


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Just to clear the air and my name, the stem and hanger are not YET for sale. I wanted to share and yes, glean some valuable info from your collective minds. And I thank you all for the DELUGE of PM's regarding my latest find. When and if  I decide to sell, you all will be the first's to know and my $2.00 fee will gladly be paid.
> 
> At least now I know what kind of stem it is...a very POPULAR one


This has got to be the most popular bike you've ever found


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> At least now I know what kind of stem it is...a very POPULAR one


Made by Bike Friday?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> No doubt its for sale. I'm just saying Stu....ain't the early bird.


Ya, but Stan LIKES ME! How do you know he didn't send me pix before he posted here?


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

hollister said:


> insert monty python sketch here?


okay, we'll build a giant wooden badger


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*hmmmmm?*



Fillet-brazed said:


> good point. It was either me or you. :thumbsup:


Are you sure about that? You shoulda seen my mailbox


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

What does LD stand for?

Excuse my ignorance, I'm from the east


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

azjeff said:


> What does LD stand for?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, I'm from the east


what does it look like? limp d*ck


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Can't beat the sound of a small block 8.


Yeah, no kidding. I run them on the rear of both my Toro DH race bikes. Oh, wait..... that's a Straight Block 8.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*speaking of....*



timbercomp said:


> what does it look like? limp d*ck


I looked in my "store"  and found a matching Mission Control bar for the Klein so off came "The Stem"..

The "LD" has a shim in it so might fit more than one application. The quill is standard size for a 1" threaded steerer. Without the shim 1" unthreaded I think. But how would you adjust the headset tension?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

timbercomp said:


> what does it look like? limp d*ck


Just had to ask

Was this official Ibis terminology like the Handjob cablestop?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Now is it time to pay the $2 fee?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Just had to ask
> 
> Was this official Ibis terminology like the Handjob cablestop?


yes. Charlie C (he made them too) calls them Gooseneck stems.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I looked in my "store"  and found a matching Mission Control bar for the Klein so off came "The Stem"..
> 
> The "LD" has a shim in it so might fit more than one application. The quill is standard size for a 1" threaded steerer. Without the shim 1" unthreaded I think. But how would you adjust the headset tension?


Hey and dont forget who sent you the rare wedge and hardware for that Mission Control. :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Now is it time to pay the $2 fee?


Hell, Were almost up to $10.00 by now


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*All right, now I guess it's SPAM...*



laffeaux said:


> Now is it time to pay the $2 fee?


OK, OK. By popular demand. It doesn't mean I'll sell it though. I'm almost more open to interesting trades than cash, but cash is never a bad thing 

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=20036


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Stan, bet you didn't realize you bought a stem with a Klein attached


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

azjeff said:


> What does LD stand for?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, I'm from the east


l!mp d!ck


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

So what the heck is Scot Nicol's penis fixation all about? Limp d!ck, Hand Job. I'm almost afraid to ask if he had a nickname for seatposts


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

IF52 said:


> So what the heck is Scot Nicol's penis fixation all about? Limp d!ck, Hand Job. I'm almost afraid to ask if he had a nickname for seatposts


"the shaft"


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> "the shaft"


That was Salsa's ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

wow

best offer or ebay

its a good thing everyone told him what it was


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> wow
> 
> its a good thing everyone told him what it was


...or what it wasnt... Potts stems fit a 7/8" stub.

but yeah, I was wondering that myself. It was interesting how the title of the thread suddenly changed as the informants started posting.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...or what it wasnt... Potts stems fit a 7/8" stub.
> 
> but yeah, I was wondering that myself. It was interesting how the title of the thread suddenly changed as the informants started posting.


I'm telling you

6pm,PA, southbound, Mondays

ride the train


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> wow
> 
> best offer or ebay
> 
> its a good thing everyone told him what it was


Well, he is going to split the proceeds 27 ways, right ....


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...or what it wasnt... Potts stems fit a 7/8" stub.
> 
> but yeah, I was wondering that myself. It was interesting how the title of the thread suddenly changed as the informants started posting.


Don't blame the French....


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still confused as to why the stem is in such high demand? 

IMHO it looks stupid...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> I'm still confused as to why the stem is in such high demand?
> 
> IMHO it looks stupid...


welp, looks like this horse is going to get strung out to another four pages...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> I'm still confused as to why the stem is in such high demand?
> 
> IMHO it looks stupid...


Do you realize your in the Vintage, Retro, Classic forum? Demand should be self explanatory.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...or what it wasnt... Potts stems fit a 7/8" stub.


I have to say, Ive never seen one that's not 7/8" stub either. 
But I haven't seen a Potts with a threadless fork, yet the other thread.

Bottom line is, Charlie once looked at my LD and couldn't identify the builder either (Him, Steve or other). I'd say he's qualified  It's all brazed and when done right should kind of look the same.

Like the unsigned Pollock   Is it real??

My moneys on Dave Wilson exactly as the original owner claimed


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> I'm still confused as to why the stem is in such high demand?
> 
> IMHO it looks stupid...


If you want to use drop-bars, this stem is the best solution. Drop bars require the stem's bar clamp to be relatively high with little forward extention. You can use a quill stem with a really long shaft, a stem that is super steep, or an LD stem. The LD is the cleanest looking option.

For flat bars it makes little sense.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> welp, looks like this horse is going to get strung out to another four pages...


Hahaha!


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> My moneys on Dave Wilson exactly as the original owner claimed


Why don't you ask Dave?

http://www.davidwilsonindustries.com/


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

On-One said:


> Why don't you ask Dave?
> 
> http://www.davidwilsonindustries.com/


Holy crap, he used to be the service manager at the shop I helped manage. He is one of the nicest people I have ever worked with. He was even able to (usually) put up with me, which says a lot for the guy. I was wondering what ever happened to him. Last I remember he moved back to Chicago and was then going to be a team mechanic for Trek.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

On-One said:


> http://www.davidwilsonindustries.com/


Yup, thats why I believe it's his... He looks fully capable of producing a high quality LD stem.



On-One said:
 

> Why don't you ask Dave?


That'll be Stans homework, I'm sure he'll report back to us his findings


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ssmike said:


> welp, looks like this horse is going to get strung out to another four pages...


Dude, look at the bright side, we could be talking about Stans new Diamond Back Ascent with full LX gruppo 

show some schwag to talk about........

and no dead things either, its coming on lunch time


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Dude, look at the bright side, we could be talking about Stans new Diamond Back Ascent with full LX gruppo
> 
> show some schwag to talk about........
> 
> and no dead things either, its coming on lunch time


Okay.

What's for lunch?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*trouble in paradise..again*

never mind....


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Too late...I already read it...you vrc guys are a bunch of whining a$$ babies... 

More importantly, did you ever figure out if dave built it or not?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> never mind....


LOL!! Too late the email went out


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

On-One said:


> Too late...I already read it...you vrc guys are a bunch of whining a$$ babies...


Remember our moto: We eat our young or old in this case


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

On-One said:


> Too late...I already read it...you vrc guys are a bunch of whining a$$ babies...
> 
> More importantly, did you ever figure out if dave built it or not?


No, and thats what I was originally after. I found out he did have a shop in So. Seattle but quit the bike biz a while ago.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Once again, I meant no trouble here. I posted what I thought was an interesting find with an odd set of parts. I did not offer it for sale until I was requested to (and paid for an ad) by interested parties ( I guess those interested parties maybe should pay for a "wanted" ad too). I was eventually going to part it out and sell pieces on Ebay as I do with many of my bikes, it's what I do.. Anyhow..the stem and hanger are sold


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Once again, I meant no trouble here. I posted what I thought was an interesting find with an odd set of parts. I did not offer it for sale until I was requested to (and paid for an ad) by interested parties ( I guess those interested parties maybe should pay for a "wanted" ad too). I was eventually going to part it out and sell pieces on Ebay as I do with many of my bikes, it's what I do.. Anyhow..the stem and hanger are sold


Not sure why folks had collective panties in wad...? I thought the post was cool and was truly interested in the heritage of the stem. Additionaly I could give a sh!t if you retired on the proceeds. VRC is headed the way of Vintage BMX I am afraid....

Another one of my hobbies is vintage watches...if anyone wants to look into the troubles that the Rolex Red Letter (1680 to enthusiats and hor-ologist)folks have experienced as a result of the inflated cost and demand of the watches you would get a little glimpse into the future of VRC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

On-One said:


> Not sure why folks had collective panties in wad...? I thought the post was cool and was truly interested in the heritage of the stem. Additionaly I could give a sh!t if you retired on the proceeds. VRC is headed the way of Vintage BMX I am afraid....


Panties are in a wad because Stan was fishing for buyers. It just came in the the form of a 'what stem is this post'...

Stan PM'ed me two weeks ago looking for info about this bike. I told him what I thought it could be and that he should go for the trade since the stem had the potential to be a Potts LD stem. (and if we're in the habit of posting emails on the forum, I can post that one if you want Stan).

I figured he'd jump on the opportunity to pick up a decent bike with some rare parts on it for his collection. Instead, he used the VRC forum to garner interest in the stem, played one forum member against the other to flush out the highest bidder, and really only posted the classified ad _after_ we called him on it.

Doesn't leave me feeling very good.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Panties are in a wad because Stan was fishing for buyers. It just came in the the form of a 'what stem is this post'.................... Instead, he used the VRC forum to garner interest in the stem, played one forum member against the other to flush out the highest bidder, and really only posted the classified ad _after_ we called him on it.
> 
> Doesn't leave me feeling very good.


Whatever...Yes, I PM'd you about the bike, I pretty much knew what it was already. But I disagree with your assesment that I was "fishing". If that was my goal I would have just put it on Ebay and had a much larger market than here. I didn't "use" the forum, I didn't play people against each other and I placed an ad because circumstances warranted it. None of it was planned, it just developed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just callin' it how I see it.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Once again, I meant no trouble here. I posted what I thought was an interesting find with an odd set of parts. I did not offer it for sale until I was requested to (and paid for an ad) by interested parties ( I guess those interested parties maybe should pay for a "wanted" ad too). I was eventually going to part it out and sell pieces on Ebay as I do with many of my bikes, it's what I do.. Anyhow..the stem and hanger are sold


See, told you you should have just put it on da Bay. Collecting is about passion and emotion. When selling, better to be a heartless bast*rd and go straight for the kill and in the process keeping it neutral. Take the emotion out of the equation and keep your friends. Pay the 2 bucks on here, 'cause thats just good cheap advertising that makes sense, and link it..

the end game would have been the same, just with less trauma


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Just callin' it how I see it.


amen


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Just callin' it how I see it.


Keepin it real ER!

Man the Presidential race has some typical mud slingin politics, now hear on the VRC? Newbies like me know how thing play out here, veterans should not push it. Follow the rules, written or not, pay the $2 and learn some lessions...


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Just callin' it how I see it.


Sounds like you got it exactly right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Stan is a forum vet. He knows the ins and outs of the VRC, rules written and unwritten. He knows which people hunt for what parts. Stan is one of the first to jump on someone for 'outting' a craigslist post or auction so I'd be surprised if he didn't understand why we're getting on his case about fishing. We get on other people about fishing...but they're usually newbies or non-forum regulars.

To me personally its got nothing to do with flipping that stem for profit. If you can do it, do it. I flip bikes and parts all the time. This is a great targeted audience. I think a lot of the grief would have been spared if he was straight with us from the start. Thats all.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stan is a forum vet. He knows the ins and outs of the VRC, rules written and unwritten. He knows which people hunt for what parts. Stan is one of the first to jump on someone for 'outting' a craigslist post or auction so I'd be surprised if he didn't understand why we're getting on his case about fishing. We get on other people about fishing...but they're usually newbies or non-forum regulars.
> 
> To me personally its got nothing to do with flipping that stem for profit. If you can do it, do it. I flip bikes and parts all the time. This is a great targeted audience. I think a lot of the grief would have been spared if he was straight with us from the start. Thats all.


all spam all the time


----------

